# General > Gardening >  Advice Please! Heavily Waterlogged Lawn

## jojam76

And no, I don't just mean at this time of year! 

Our lawn appears to be permanently water logged since next door put up a 6ft high fence. We get very little light into the garden at least not until later in the day. Trying to cut the grass last year was a complete nightmare in fact I gave up half way through the summer which probably made things even worse.

Am dreading this summer as not sure if it will ever dry up enough to get the grass cut. Has anyone got any suggestions as to what I can do with it......really don't want to have to cover it in slabs, concrete or gravel as want to have a lawn for the kids, dog and rabbit lol!! 

Any help would be really greatfully appreciated.

----------


## Jimbo

Think you might have to dig up some of your lawn and put drains in - thats what we had to do -we dug a small trench!!

----------


## Jimbo

sorry about mistake !!
you do know I meant water logged lawn, but I was thinking about drains

----------


## justine

apart from draining the garden completely and installing drains, the only way i can see around it is to plant trees.They are good for drainage and are enviorentally friendly..Aplle trees are excellent...

try this link for info on waterlogged soil.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/basic...tweather.shtml

----------

